# Water Damage



## ThePickle1960 (Aug 21, 2011)

I recently had a flood in my basement and my locomotives got wet. I'm in the process of drying them now. I would like to know if anyone has any ideas about what eles I can do to make sure they stay in working order.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Got wet, damp or submerged? I know many of my woodworking friends experienced floods recently. Varying degrees of success ranging from blowing the water out of the motors and plugging them in to run to complete rebuilds at a shop or new motors.

In any case call your insurance agent.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, I agree with Jack, call your insurance. Next, I'd remove the shells from the locomotives and thoroughly clean and dry them. If they have electronics, you'll want to make sure those boards are cleaned and dried individually before you apply any power. Of course, proper lubrication after all this cleaning is a must as well.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

ThePickle1960 said:


> I recently had a flood in my basement and my locomotives got wet. I'm in the process of drying them now. I would like to know if anyone has any ideas about what eles I can do to make sure they stay in working order.


This is one of the few times I'd recommend WD-40: the WD stands for Water Displacement. Break the locomotives down as far as you are able to, one by one, and liberally hose all working parts except couplers with WD-40. If it were me, I'd even flush the coils in WD-40 to ensure I got all the water out. Dry the shells of the locomotives as best you can and place all of the parts on clean paper towels or some absorbent surface for the WD-40 to drain out. For the couplers, allow them to dry and then lube with powered graphite. For your rolling stock, divide them into working cars and inert cars. Treat the working cars like you would the locomotives; for the cars that just roll and do nothing else, wash all metal chassis and trucks with WD-40 after removing the shells to blow-dry or towel dry. Again, let them rest and drain: you don't want WD-40 all over your rails. Re-lube axles/journal boxes with powdered graphite.

Back to the locomotives: make sure you WD-40'd all bearing surfaces, journal boxes, and every metal surface you can see. It's not meant to be a lubricant---it removes water. If you can rent or have a dehumidifier, use it on high for at least 24 hours. After that, though, you want to give some thought to removing the WD-40. It's reported to be non-conductive, particularly when dry; it's time to break out the electrical contact cleaner from Radio Shack or similar to get the Wd-40 film off your brushes, armatures and coils. 

Finally, I'd do a thorough cleaning of all armatures and associated bearings: remove all old grease and oil, clean thoroughly, clean the grease and oil-pan type areas and replace with new grease and oil. If you have the felt-type washers anywhere, I'd either toss them or soak with WD-40, then come back and saturate with mineral spirits and let dry. After that, new oil and back into place.

Best wishes on getting it all resolved,


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Call the agent, yes, but I'm going to put this out there that ordinary homeowner's insurance GENERALLY doesn't cover flood damage. You need separate insurance for that.

FWIW


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think you can dry out the old motors. The DC cans may be diificult since they are in a case. So it all depends what you have. You can get replacements, the price to pay for your storage technique.hwell:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> .... ordinary homeowner's insurance GENERALLY doesn't cover flood damage.
> FWIW


True, but he didn't mention the cause of the flood. The #1 cause of floods in a normal household is a burst washing machine hose. While the $4.95 hose isn't covered the resulting damage is. Extremely doubtful he used his trains for business purposes and profited from them so he would be covered under his home owners or renters policy under Cov C, personal property.

If he has Fed flood coverage, which many lenders now demand unless you live on a mountain top, he'd be covered.

Really not enough info given as to the cause of the flood and his ins coverage.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good info from Reckers, above, re: WD-40. Do be careful with the WD-40 on painted or decal surfaces, though ... check for potential interaction problems in an inconspicous spot, first. Remove any painted shells from mechanical innards, if possible.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

If something such as a cell phone or ipod get's submerged in water somehow, they usually recommend putting them in a bag of uncooked (<--- very important) rice. The rice absorbs the moisture still in item. I wonder if it would work in this case?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah ... I've heard that tip before. Good call.

You can also buy bags or cannisters of desiccant (sp?) at Home Depot and the like ... little crystal powder stuff that absorbs quite a bit of water. "Damp Rid", etc.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, I STRONGLY recommend you pull the shells to clean and dry them, just sticking them in a bag of rice (or any other material) will not be nearly as effective!


----------



## ThePickle1960 (Aug 21, 2011)

First of all thank you all for your advice. To answer a couple of questions, It was caused by storm water backup after 5 inches of rain in an hour. I have flood insurance up to 30K. All of my other stuff was dry except for some track. I have had it stored for years since my mother passed away and my dad gave it to me. It is all going back up now. It was mine from when I was a kid in the sixties and seventys. The box of locomotives some how got put down on the floor. Only water around them for a few hours. About 3" in my basement and crawl space. Never a drop of water in there until this. Again thank you


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have 30K of flood insurance, I'd call the insurance company and let them adjust the loss.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Probably a deductible, though, huh?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes a deductible applies. I _think_ IIRC the lowest ded is $1,000 then a % of the loss is applied.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a high and dry basement but during a tropical storm I picked up around twenty gallons. luckily I was home and just sucked it up with a wet dry vacuum. That is how I knew it was around twenty gallons. I was monitoring it through the storm. I am glad it was a weekend! 

I since repaired the parch coat on the foundation any have not got any more, even through some very hard rains.
but everything I have down there now is on pallets ,just in case.

Take the shells off and use a hair dryer or heat gun on low.
Just be careful around the wires. After you do that place some fans blowing on them.
I recommend fans blowing all around the basement too for a while.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I recommend sending them to me for examination. If I don't think they're salvageable, I'll let you know so you don't have to pay for the shipping to return them to you.


----------



## ThePickle1960 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes a deductable and having to pay for all of the other stuff that got damaged.


----------



## ThePickle1960 (Aug 21, 2011)

Reckers said:


> I recommend sending them to me for examination. If I don't think they're salvageable, I'll let you know so you don't have to pay for the shipping to return them to you.


Sounds good, what is your mailing address. I'll even send you a check for $500.00 to cover your expenses.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Man, you are all heart!!!!! If they turn out to be no good, I'll send you my ex-wife in their place.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

You could always just send her anyways


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* I would, but I'd have to get close enough to box her up.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

Just tell her that there is a big Macys gift card that has been lost in the poor fellows basement.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

You could just drop her off at one of those packing stores and
let them do the deal. 

Pookybear


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I was thinking more a packing house. Then she could moooooove in with him!


----------

